# Și eu te iubesc



## Traid

Hi!!

Im with a rumanian girl, and she wrote this phrase in textbook, and i dont know what is exactly the meaning ans she doesnt want to tell me it xD, could you help me? thanks a lot!!!


*Si eu te iubisec si as vrea, sa te sarut, dragul meu.*


----------



## alinapopi

Hola,

_Yo también te quiero y me gustaría besarte, mi amor._

Saludos,


----------



## Traid

alinapopi said:


> Hola,
> 
> _Yo también te quiero y me gustaría besarte, mi amor._
> 
> Saludos,



Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## alinapopi

Welcome. Y ¡suerte!


----------

